# phal modesta



## noel (Oct 16, 2009)

my jungle-collected phal modesta finally flowered at my care


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

So cute!!!! (Are you really allowed to collect orchids??)
Generally how do you treat your phals?? TY


----------



## noel (Oct 16, 2009)

no,i don't collect it myself,i got it from a friend who collect it from the jungle...
how do i treat my phal?
-water once everyday(this might not be applicable with you..)
-put in moderate shade
-pesticide and fungicide every one week
-cool winds and fertilizer...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

noel said:


> no,i don't collect it myself,i got it from a friend who collect it from the jungle...
> how do i treat my phal?
> -water once everyday(this might not be applicable with you..)
> -put in moderate shade
> ...



Hmmm interesting!!! TY Noel...
(Yes watering is once or twice per week for me...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Cute flower. It doesn't look like a very big plant.


----------



## noel (Oct 17, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Cute flower. It doesn't look like a very big plant.



yes it is,it is relatively smaller than most phal modesta,that's why i bought it,and the leaves are just perfect


----------

